# help with trike ideas



## stuee147 (21 Mar 2015)

hi all 
as some of you will be awear im in the process of designing the next trke build but there are a couple of ideas i have that i would like some feed back on (good or bad ) 

1st idea is im thinking of having a folding trike but not the normal way where it folds in half lengh ways im thinking of folding the two front wheels in making it a lot narrower and able to fit threw doorways the idea is that i could fold the boom arms along the main boom this will bring the wheels in closer to the frame. in therey i would be looking at having around 28" to 30" wheel track unfolded and with about a 12" track when folded not taking much more space than a standered 2 wheeler. 

one thing i have had to consider with the above idea is the track rod it will need to fold like the boom arms the idea i have had is to use a universal joint like the ones you get in a socket set. i was thinking if i weld it onto the track rod and having some for of tubing as a sleave to slide over the universal joint to fix it in place for when riding. any ideas on this ?

another thing i would like advice / opinions on is i have been looking for a supply of headsets/tubes ect for the trike and iv been looking at scooters i dont mean the silly little kiddy ones you can get for a few quid. iv been looking at steel stunt scooters the headsets/tubes look just the same as on a bike but they are about half the size of a bike one which is great as most designs call for the head tubes to be cut down to around 4" 
has anyone else tried this the only problem i could see is the thickness of the headtube im not sure how thick or strong it is. apart from that it seems to be the perfect thing its the right size so no cutting and rewelding even the forks are a smaller simpler profile and would take a lot less work to get ready to use.

anyway there the main bits im a bit stuck on at the moment so any ideas thoughts or comments are always welcome 

stuee


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2015)

Scooters are a similar thickness as you'll find on a bike. Some of the cheaper ones are actually thicker, not certain if its to compensate for quality or thicker for strengh.


----------



## voyager (21 Mar 2015)

Hi Stu 

this is a folding trike ( both ways ) but it only uses 16" wheels all round 
Comfy bob I believe designed it on the Atomic Zombie website before it went into manufacture 

http://evolvetrikes.com/

regards emma


----------



## paul fellows (21 Mar 2015)

Stuee

for the tracking rod may I suggest a hinge, as it only needs to bend on one plain. With the middle moving back or forward as you fold the wheels in forwards or back, think scissor lifter.


----------



## Wobbly John (21 Mar 2015)

How about using releaseable ball joints on on end of the track rods - like these - http://www.midwestcontrol.com/series.php?id=17 ?

I use the M10 ones as trailer hitches and pulled up to 1/4 ton on them!


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Mar 2015)

There have been a few over the years from the venerable "GNAT" to more up to date designs

The most recent addition is the "Edge"




Also not recumbent, but te DiBlasi trikes fold the cross beam as well




The other option is to design a "delta" trike.

There are a few out there, and the trick is that you can arrow the frame width as the wheels can fit behind and under the rider. (Most designs tilt though which is a further complication)

This is the type of thing:


----------



## paul fellows (22 Mar 2015)

A ball and socket will have too many degrees of freedom, floppy.

If it was me I would use a large nut and bolt as a hinge.

1] cut the rod in half.

2] stick the head of the bolt to the end of one cut end of rod, at a right angle pointing up.

3] put the nut all the way on to the bolt.

4] stick the other half of the rod to the nut, such that it is in line with the first half of the rod.

5] a spring washer and an other nut will stop it from folding when yo don’t want it to.

cunobelin the tilting mechenizem on that last video is absolutly brillient i will always like ideas like that!!!


----------



## voyager (22 Mar 2015)

stuee147 said:


> 1st idea is im thinking of having a folding trike but not the normal way where it folds in half lengh ways im thinking of folding the two front wheels in making it a lot narrower and able to fit threw doorways the idea is that i could fold the boom arms along the main boom this will bring the wheels in closer to the frame. in therey i would be looking at having around 28" to 30" wheel track unfolded and with about a 12" track when folded not taking much more space than a standered 2 wheeler.
> 
> one thing i have had to consider with the above idea is the track rod it will need to fold like the boom arms the idea i have had is to use a universal joint like the ones you get in a socket set. i was thinking if i weld it onto the track rod and having some for of tubing as a sleave to slide over the universal joint to fix it in place for when riding. any ideas on this ?
> 
> ...



The Evolve trike has the novel idea of using an idler in the middle of the trackrod so in effect a pair of hinged front booms and 4 spherical rod ends would be the easiest way if a compound joint was used the front boom could fold both under , both cross booms fold back using only one quick release bolt and you could still use Under Seat Steering if the ends of the bars folded as well.

regard emma


----------



## stuee147 (24 Mar 2015)

thanks all thats great just what i was after 
@classic33 i think ill have to buy one of the scooters and take it apart and see if i can use it as a chaeper and simpler alternitive to bike headtubes. im not worried if i need to buy better bearings its the tubes and forks that im really thinking of.
iv also been thinking of maybe useing the folding mech on the scooter for the folding boom arms, i recon the design of it would work but im not sure about strengh i think it will be some trial and error, hopfully all i will need do is upgrade the plate the QR leaver locks onto to fold /unfold on either side of the boom it looks to be around 2mm think i was thinking of cutting new ones out of 4mm plate that should be plenty strong enough.

@voyager thats just how i was thinking of follding the wheels in i just hadnt seen it. the only difference i was thinking of folding forwards rather than back the main reason being im planing on building battery / tool storage under the seat like the outlander 422.








im going to have a battery pack in the larger section on either side then i was thinking of having all the electrics and fuses ect in the sloping front section of the boxes on one side and the on the other side i was going to use it as a tool/ storage box.
having said that i do like the idea of folding back and then folding the boom its just so neat and simple

@paul fellows i have thought of a hinge but im worried it may fold during rides due to vibrations bumps ect. thats what made me think of the universal joint with a sleave,
i think i may have confused you and me as to what i wa thinking of using its not a ball and socket its more a universal joint i think im not sure i know what i mean i just get muddled with what things are called




this is the type of thing i was thinking of but i would replace the spring with a sleve that would hold it all straight and tight when in use.

@Wobbly John 
that is perfect its just what iv been looking for iv serched for QR track rod ends, QR CV joint, QR universal joint and lots of other variations on lockerbal, ajusterball and QR but now i know what they are called i have found loads of supliers lol. 

i think the moral here is that i should really try and learn the names of things lol but then iv always been bad with names i introduced a girlfriend to my sister as my girlfriend once as i couldnt remember her name i mean we had only been going out for about 3 weeks so i hadnt got used to her name yet. for some reason she wasnt very happy i couldnt remember her name but then thats women for you 

@Cunobelin great vids i like the 1st one i can see alot of the detail on how the fold mech works and have worked a lot out from it i like the way they have the track rod .
also the last video is great iv seen it a few times its such a simple idea but seems to work i think that could be a little play about project just to see how it goes. it apears to have a stearing front wheel as well but its not attached to any form of handle bar or anything it just basicaly flops about that would worry me one pot hole and you would be flat on your back. 

thanks again and keep the ideas comeing 

stuee

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2015)

The scooters tend to be made out of/from an aluminiun alloy, not steel. Apart from the bearing assemblies.
The folding mechanism whilst simple will not take that great a sideways load on it. Possibly due to the materials used. Its one reason the stunt scooters don't fold. The folding scooters have a disclaimer stuck on them.

Want to find out if its steel or not, take a magnet with you when you go to look at one.


----------



## stuee147 (24 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> The scooters tend to be made out of/from an aluminiun alloy, not steel. Apart from the bearing assemblies.
> The folding mechanism whilst simple will not take that great a sideways load on it. Possibly due to the materials used. Its one reason the stunt scooters don't fold. The folding scooters have a disclaimer stuck on them.
> 
> Want to find out if its steel or not, take a magnet with you when you go to look at one.



i have seen most of the scooters seem to be ally but i have found a place that do the steel stunt scooters. i see what you mean about the fold mech they dont really look much to be honest lol 

the magnet trick is a great one for finding steel and iv always got a magnet with me just like a lot of people i have a magnet in my mobile phone case that holds the case closed saves looking for a magnet and remembering to take one with me its alway there


----------



## voyager (24 Mar 2015)

The Sandman has made his own hinges for his folding trike 

see the First and second pages for more details . these could be used to fold the cross booms as well .

http://forum.atomiczombie.com/showt...ric-Tourer/page4?highlight=my+electric+tourer

his folds the rear wheel between the front wheel

regards emma


----------



## voyager (24 Mar 2015)

Stuee 

I can produce a pair of shortened 1" fork tubes and head tubes if you are having a problem making them as I re-manufacture my own shortened ones from scrap head tubes .
I have a die and can produce a pair to your measurements .
PM me if you need a pair .

regards emma


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2015)

Can you imagine the results if @stuee147 & @voyager got together!!


----------



## voyager (25 Mar 2015)

Sandman and I are only 5 miles apart and the ideas that are still in the pot are interesting .

There is still talk of a tandem e-tadpole in the next couple of years . The parts are being collected and I have the 14mm axled 48spoke disc wheels and 
we are still looking for 2 pairs of cranks and pedals etc . that project will use about 5 lengths of chain in the transmission 

I am lucky that I have a good set of friends with the same "hobby interests " and despite some being a few (hundred ) miles apart we help each other out ..

Ken and I are still cyclists / trikers and it helps having ,several common interests to keep the conversations flowing and formulate new ideas and projects ..
Ken is still using the electric folding shopper as a "commute to work" bike and that is running well since its several little mods and upgrades . 
Its is still a "MARMIL eater " in sheep's clothing 

In July Sandman ( John ) and I are hosting the Southern Area Zombie Fest a camping weekend in Lancing Sussex for like minded " Zombies " to meet and discuss our projects and get together for a couple of rides and a couple of evenings entertainment etc .

regards emma


----------



## stuee147 (4 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> Can you imagine the results if @stuee147 & @voyager got together!!



do you think the world is ready for that lol


ok now everyone please bear with me here i have had a little idea, iv been thinking about front suspention for MK3 and iv been looking at different ways of doing it. now i was on ebey looking at different types of suspention and i found this 





a seat post with suspention so my brain started to creak and grown and soon came what is either the stupidest idea ever or one of the most ingeniuse ideas iv come up with.

when i look at the seat post i imagen it upside down with the wheel bolted to a plate fixed to the part the seat would attach to. then i could make up some form of bearings and useing the seat post stem as a sort of king pin for the wheel to piviot on maybe some form of thredless headset or compresion fittings should work i think.
i know it wouldnt give a lot of travel on the front wheels but it should help sofen the ride on gravel or dirt tracks a bit. 

so come on whats your thoughts ? @voyager have you thought of this befor or seen it before ?

im still working on the folding mech and its coming along nicely i have a few good ideas writen down and some designs sketched out and im hoping to do folding and allround suspention but we will see.

one good thing thats happened is it looks like i have finaly got a house 
i should be signing the papers next friday morning and i can start to move in at last. i cant wait iv lived in tempory hosing for almost 3 years now and i hate it in that time iv been moved once from one tempory house to another and i was given 4 hrs to move and told if i didnt move then the council would have no obligation to house me and i would lose the house and become homeless. but now hopfully i can start to settle down at last. 
and the best bit about the house i have found is it has small brick outbuildings in the garden that will make excerlent workshops. they arnt huge but they should be big enough. and then of course i have the encolsed back garden to do all my welding and bits its even got an old gazibo frame that i can throw a tarp over if it rains. 
so its fingers crossed for next week iv hired the van already so on wed i will load the van thurs hand the keys in for the temp house and then fri move into the new place 
then sat i can start building MK3  well maybe sunday lol

stuee


----------



## voyager (4 Apr 2015)

Happy Easter Stuee 

Good to hear the move is imminent , , You would need to replace the bolts as they would need to be thicker and HT as a minimum , or you will be needing that helmet .
Front wheel suspension has another down side that the trike weight transfers onto the outer wheel and the trike leans in the wrong direction . Sandman on AZ has got a part finished e-warrior that uses fibre glass rods and machined parts but has stalled his project for the folding electric tourers with a solid front boom and NO rear suspension , The folding front boom idea has a lot of mileage and is worth pursuing .
Popshot built a tilting trike that leaned the right way but had handling problems and was converted back to a "standard " trike 

regards emma


----------



## starhawk (4 Apr 2015)

Well stuee I don't think it will work, the spring or whatever in that thing are intended to cope with the riders entire weight, and if you put them in front they will only experience half your weight and will therefore be to stiff


----------



## paul fellows (4 Apr 2015)

You say your looking at different suspension options. Have you conceded modifying torsion suspension, as used on tanks.

Or alternatively what about this. Take a leaf spring, and use it as the cross bar, with the wheel steering etc fixed to the two ends, and its centre fixed to the main bar.


----------



## starhawk (4 Apr 2015)

paul fellows said:


> Take a leaf spring, and use it as the cross bar, with the wheel steering etc fixed to the two ends, and its centre fixed to the main bar.



Wouldn't that lock up the steering? Anyway how would it work? there are no bumps to soak up at that point, the steering and main bar has no vertical freedom of motion in relation to each other


----------



## paul fellows (4 Apr 2015)

Im not sure I have gotten the names of the bits right. But the idea is to replace the stiff bar [part of the frame] that the wheels are mounted off, with one that flexes up and down a bit.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2015)

Cheap mountain bike forks, cut down to size?


----------



## paul fellows (4 Apr 2015)

he said he was looking for something different.


----------



## Tigerbiten (5 Apr 2015)

paul fellows said:


> Im not sure I have gotten the names of the bits right. But the idea is to replace the stiff bar [part of the frame] that the wheels are mounted off, with one that flexes up and down a bit.


Think something like two transverse leaf springs as opposed to a solid transverse frame member.
One below the main frame and the other above with the the king posts on each end.


----------



## paul fellows (5 Apr 2015)

yes . thank you tiger. your right it will need two.


----------



## starhawk (5 Apr 2015)

Tigerbitten and paul fellows: That has been tried already and it works! check out Carbontrikes, they actually are in the neighbourhood, 3 stations away on the subway or a couple of minutes triking.


----------



## stuee147 (6 Apr 2015)

voyager said:


> Happy Easter Stuee
> 
> Good to hear the move is imminent , , You would need to replace the bolts as they would need to be thicker and HT as a minimum , or you will be needing that helmet .
> Front wheel suspension has another down side that the trike weight transfers onto the outer wheel and the trike leans in the wrong direction . Sandman on AZ has got a part finished e-warrior that uses fibre glass rods and machined parts but has stalled his project for the folding electric tourers with a solid front boom and NO rear suspension , The folding front boom idea has a lot of mileage and is worth pursuing .
> ...



i always thought that front suspention increased road contact as it keeps the wheels on the ground but yea i think i can see how it could cause some problems.



starhawk said:


> Well stuee I don't think it will work, the spring or whatever in that thing are intended to cope with the riders entire weight, and if you put them in front they will only experience half your weight and will therefore be to stiff



iv looked at a few types some are small pistons types some are spring and some i have seen have like a rubber bush type, i was thinking of lightening them off to take less weight or alternitivly use ones designed for kiddys bikes.

the leaf spring idea is good but it could be a problem to get the kingpin to flex in the correct arc so as not to alter the caster angles to badly. i do like the idea of the 2 leaf springs the only thing i would be worried about is the weight i would imagen it would be heavy but then again iv only ever worked with landrover and tractor leaf springs but i think they may be a bit to much lol.

to be honest im starting to move away from front suspention at the moment im thinking more along the lines of just a folding trike with rear suspention for MK3 and play with the idea of front suspention more befor trying it out. 

so now my MK3 design is going to be a folding E-trike.

so here is what is probably a dum question im looking at this type of battery pack (to start with lithion upgrade later ) 




its a 36v 14ah battery pack now my question is how do i charge it ? 
iv got a car battery charger do i just do one battery at a time or is there some 36v charger i can use all the ones i have seen for 36v have a 3 terminal plug and they say 2 stage chargers but this battery pack only has 2 wires not 3. ?
as you can tell iv not got a clue about e-kits or how they work iv never used one or even riden a e-bike so any help would be good.
iv rewiered clasic cars and even built a couple of caravans with 12 and 240v electrics so i do know a bit about electrics but not that much


----------



## voyager (6 Apr 2015)

Hi Stuee

Chinese make a 36 v charger for 3x 12 batteries about £20 on ebay delivered with 3 weeks delivery time worth ordering now so you have it before you want it

3rd wire only is a kill connection for use on wheel chairs where it has been known for the occupant to drive off connected !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Been running e-trikes for over two years now ( still have 4 e-trikes ) main problem is getting the batteries low enough for good handling see feb 14 newsletter on AZ in search of the near perfect e-trike That had 4 12ah car batteries but had a limited range of 12 miles once upgrade to li-on the range went up to 17 miles
SLA batteries at the 1 hour rate are 50% of stated capacity

If you can get down to Brum I have a mate who has some Lifepo4's at a sensible price PM me for details

regards emma


----------



## stuee147 (19 Apr 2015)

ok so im finaly moved in to my new house and im finaly after near on 3 years in temp homeless housing getting to settle down. and the best thing is i have 3 yes 3 brick outbuildings  one is attached to the house and is where im now storing my trike and the other 2 are in the back garden. one im using to store the gardening tools and bits and bobs and the other one whitch is a long narrow building with old kitchen units and work top fitted in already, is getting turned into my workshop. it looks like thats what it was used for before so its more or less just a case of moving and sorting my tools out and getting things like a vice and bits and bobs to set it up how i like. 
and i have a lovely garden at the back that iv already planted some veg in, and there is loads of flowes that where there already. and its fully enclosed withh a high stone wall all the way around. 

the only drawback is there is no way into the garden or outbuildings without going threw the house whitch means to get my trike in or out i have to remove the track rod, frount wheels and handlebars, just so it will fit threw the front door.
and as you can imagen its a bit of a pain and seeing as there is a lovely park with cycle routs and even a BMX course right behind my house its frustraiting having to spend 20 to 30 min just trying to get the trike out and the same again getting it back in. 

so as most of you will be awear iv been thinking along the lines of making a folder to make getting the trike in and out a lot quicker and simpler. so i was sitting on the decking at the top of the garden the other evening with a coffe watching the sun set and the birds going home to rost in the woodlands at the back, and i suddenly had a thought, after the pain and shock went away lol, i started to think the idea out and i think it could work but im not 100% yet.

so heres the brain wave 
what if i make the frount wheels and boom arms a single removerble section, simular to the folding trike i think @voyager has done ? 
but instead of making it removerble id would drill a hole dead center and then a corisponding one on the main boom of the trike then with a high tensile bolt as a king pin have it so i can simply rotate the boom arm so instead of the front wheels being inline with each other and the boom arm at 90 degrees to the main boom (the riding position) the boom arm would rotate on the center bolt and become almost inline with the main boom, and the frount wheels would be one infrount of the other. 
now i know i would never really get the boom arm to rotate and become inline with the main boom, as the wheels and handlebars would all get in the way but i do think it would narrow the with enough to fit threw a standard frount door. and as long as i stick with direct stearing it should be quite easy. and i shouldnt have to remove the track rod either as the distance between wheels will never change. 
im not to sure how i would lock the boom arm into the riding position yet iv a couple of ideas like a suport thingy fixed to the main boom at an angle that can be quick released from boom arm to alow it to rotate. or maybe some form of locking spring washer between the two booms and a quick release bolt as the piviot bolt that will lock it in position. or maybe somthing iv not thought of yet lol 

so has anyone got any thoughts or ideas on my brainwave ? im sure it must have been tried before but iv not seen it.


stuee


----------



## paul fellows (19 Apr 2015)

I may have missed something, but are not the seat and backward moving wheel going to get in each others way. Is will of cause still be narrower.

By way of a daft alternative. Put 4 casters on a bit of board with an old cushion on it, tip the trike on its side with 1 front wheel on the cushion. Then push it through the house like a df. Or just knock down part of your fence and go out through the woods.


----------



## stuee147 (19 Apr 2015)

paul fellows said:


> I may have missed something, but are not the seat and backward moving wheel going to get in each others way. Is will of cause still be narrower.
> 
> By way of a daft alternative. Put 4 casters on a bit of board with an old cushion on it, tip the trike on its side with 1 front wheel on the cushion. Then push it through the house like a df. Or just knock down part of your fence and g out through the woods.



your right the wheel that goes backward will touch the seat or the headset will atleast but i think it will be able to piviot enough to fit threw the door as its only about 2 inches to wide at the moment to fit. the idea is that the two frount wheels will still be facing forwards when folded so it would almost be 3 wheels in line (but obviusly not in a perfect line) 

i did think of turning it on its side and using an old skateborde to bring it in but its taller than it is wide and with the pannier boxes its not as easy as it sounds lol heres a how my MK2 trike looks


----------



## voyager (19 Apr 2015)

Hi stu

what about build the normal streetfox style main boom and instead of welding the cross boom on, weld a piece of 40mmx 5 mm about 6" long in its place - This plate should have 2 10mm holes in it that will correspond to two holes in the cross boom . The cross boom will need 2 anti crush tubes - Shorten a pair of QR spindles to fit and use 2 QR spindles to attach the cross boom . The fiddly bit is to fit a pair of track rod endsand tie bar that WILL NEED to be above the boom and IF you use L & R hand front braking on DKS style steering , and the rear brake / gear levers are fitted to the main boom then you have a trike that will split into 2 parts and can be assembled in 5 minutes.

What could be easier with the luxury of Disc brakes and centre point steering and with the correct shaped handle bars / disc brake mounts I would think you have a winner on your hands 

If you need a sketch I will draw something up on a " fag packet or beer mat " 


Regards emma.


----------



## starhawk (19 Apr 2015)

Agree with paul, trike with folding front part usually have a type of kneejoint so the wheels join up on each side of the boom. There might be a very good reason why your solution haven't been used apart from the problems that paul points out. I always tilt my trike on it's side when negotiating doorways


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2015)

Have a look at the means of securing the two gates on the haybob in this link
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/i-wont-be-around-much.178162/post-3648634
Spring steel used means they're limited to approx two tonnes. I've yet to see one give in use. The lighter material used down the comb yes, but never the top arms.

Whichever method you use on the front, worth considering. You'll be using shorter pieces as well.


----------



## paul fellows (20 Apr 2015)

well spotted.


----------



## stuee147 (22 Apr 2015)

voyager said:


> Hi stu
> 
> what about build the normal streetfox style main boom and instead of welding the cross boom on, weld a piece of 40mmx 5 mm about 6" long in its place - This plate should have 2 10mm holes in it that will correspond to two holes in the cross boom . The cross boom will need 2 anti crush tubes - Shorten a pair of QR spindles to fit and use 2 QR spindles to attach the cross boom . The fiddly bit is to fit a pair of track rod endsand tie bar that WILL NEED to be above the boom and IF you use L & R hand front braking on DKS style steering , and the rear brake / gear levers are fitted to the main boom then you have a trike that will split into 2 parts and can be assembled in 5 minutes.
> 
> ...



i sort of had the same idea but useing 2 plates one on the main boom and one on the boom arm but i may just be over engenering it lol 
as for the QR skewers thats a good idea i wasnt awear that you could shorten a QR skewer i supose i should take one apart and have a look and try to work it out lol
one thing why would i need to fit the track rod above the boom ? 



starhawk said:


> Agree with paul, trike with folding front part usually have a type of kneejoint so the wheels join up on each side of the boom. There might be a very good reason why your solution haven't been used apart from the problems that paul points out. I always tilt my trike on it's side when negotiating doorways



you could well be right but the problem i have is iv got a 26" rear wheel and a pannier rack thats set high enough so the rear suspention has good travel without hitting the wheel and then there is 2 small hoops on th top of the rack that i use as a handle to lift the trike to move it about in the garden and getting out of the cycle park at lidls lol and it giving me a total hight of around 34" . where as the front wheels from the outside edge of one wheel to the outside of the oposit is only 31" and seeing as a door way is around 30" its eisier to try and bring the front wheels in together and wheel it threw the door than try and tilt it. 
also bear in mind im disabled and my left arm is more or less useless when it comes to griping and holding any weight so tilting the trike is a real problem for me hense the reason i fitted a couple of little handles on the rear and one on the frount so i can lift it with my good hand and move it a bit at a time


----------



## voyager (22 Apr 2015)

Under the boom and you will have a problem removing the cross boom and taking it away .unless you unbolt a rod end .

With L & R braking and everything on the main boom , the cross boom will lift away

you might find a couple of long QR seat pin bolts  and they are 6mm diameter 

regards emma


----------



## stuee147 (22 Apr 2015)

voyager said:


> Under the boom and you will have a problem removing the cross boom and taking it away .unless you unbolt a rod end .
> 
> With L & R braking and everything on the main boom , the cross boom will lift away
> 
> ...




ahh i get it now its because the boom arm is ontop of the main boom you will need the track rod above the boom of course it was my brain for some reason i keep seeing the boom arm bellow the main boom so the main frame sits on the boom arm. 
i have the street fox plans downloaded to lol i think its because iv been looking at putting the boom arm bellow the main boom which if having a take down rather than fold up i would find esier for the boom arm to be bellow the main boom as it would mean i dont have to sort of hold the boom in place as i bolt /QR together i could just rest the main frame on the boom arms and then i have both hands free to insert and titen bolts if that makes sense lol


----------



## paul fellows (22 Apr 2015)

This might work, be worth thinking about.

Sticking with your idea of having the wheel boom rotate about vertical axis, but switch it so that rotates about a 45 degree angle. That way the wheel that travels backwards will also move downwards, under the seat. You will need to lock it into place for when riding or it will tip you of.


----------



## voyager (22 Apr 2015)

*Putting it UNDER the main boom and you will have great fun with the chain line *


----------



## stuee147 (22 Apr 2015)

paul fellows said:


> This might work, be worth thinking about.
> 
> Sticking with your idea of having the wheel boom rotate about vertical axis, but switch it to that rotates about a 45 degree angle. That way the wheel that travels backwards will also move downwards, under the seat. You will need to lock it into place for when riding or it will tip you of.


yea i see what you mean i will have a think about that im not to sure how to get it to rotate back and down maybe some form of angeled joint.

all im really looking for is a simple way to tempory narrow the wheel track so i can wheel the trike threw a doorway with minimal effort i dont need to make it to narrow as this could then make it unstable as i wheel it which could cause problems due to my grip simular to laying it on its side yes it could work but would be awkward and painful.



voyager said:


> *Putting it UNDER the main boom and you will have great fun with the chain line *



ahh yes i must admit i hadent thought about the chain lol having said that MK3's chain will be a single speed chain on the left which would be quite easy to rout giving clearence for the removerbal boom under the main boom.

i really need to try and remember all the bits of a trike i get focused on one part and forget to take into account how other parts such as chains will work lol 

im so glad i have people like @voyager to point these things out (and have a good laugh lol)


----------



## stuee147 (27 Apr 2015)

ok here is a question what sort of hinge would you use for a folding trike ?
iv been looking at these




they are made from 6mm plate designed for trailers ect

then for the locking system i was thinking something like this 





again these are built for trailers ect so i would have thought they will be strong enough has anyone any thoughts or better ideas


----------



## paul fellows (27 Apr 2015)

they look good


----------



## voyager (27 Apr 2015)

The problem with MOST of these manufactured items is the *POOR *tolerances they are made to - Trikes especially , the steering end do require a good tolerance fit so it is not sloppy . .

5 mm minimum is ok obviously 6 mm is good but slop is the main problem 
John ( sandman ) has made his own in the thread " my electric tourer " on the AZ site


regards emma


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2015)

stuee147 said:


> ok here is a question what sort of hinge would you use for a folding trike ?
> iv been looking at these
> 
> 
> ...



What part of a trailer are the designed for though. 
Door/ramp hinges won't be strong enough.

If you do decide on using those in the top picture, condider removing the pin that's used in them and drilling all parts to the same internal diameter. Then use either steel rod, bought to match, or bolts.
The steel rods can be left protruding slightly and welded into place. Whilst tacking the bottom hole would ensure the pin can't just fall out.


----------



## voyager (28 Apr 2015)

Here is a photo ( sandman's OD hinges ) for his folding tourer made from 5mm steel with centering pin, this is the sort of quality and precision you will need for a reliable and sturdy joint being in mind that any slop will result to bad handling .






regards emma


----------



## stuee147 (29 Apr 2015)

voyager said:


> The problem with MOST of these manufactured items is the *POOR *tolerances they are made to - Trikes especially , the steering end do require a good tolerance fit so it is not sloppy . .
> 
> 5 mm minimum is ok obviously 6 mm is good but slop is the main problem
> John ( sandman ) has made his own in the thread " my electric tourer " on the AZ site
> ...



ill have a look for the thread on AZ as im on there to but i find it very confusing and hard to follow threads on AZ as you can only see one persons comments at a time and i always seem to get lost and end up giving up lol

as for the tollerances i know what you mean it will need to be a good fit with no play or i could end up with the wheel geometry out, and it took me long enough to get it set in the first place. thats why i have been considering having the entier boom move in one pice rather than cutting it into 2 or 3 parts.

@classic33 they are advitised on ebay as horsebox, trailer, tool box hinges. i must say i do like your idea of drilling and replacing the hing pin i hadent thought of that.

i ordered a pair of the hinges and they came this morning they seem to be very good quality they are heavy and i wasnt able to open them by hand i had to get a screwdriver betweent the plates and pry them apart enough to get hold of each side and there dosent seem to be any play at all in any direction. the hinge pin is a 4mm steel pin so im not overly sure if i will use them yet but i have them just incase and i have other projects in my new house where i will be needing hinges so even if i dont use them for the trike they wont go to waste.

and emma wow that hinge looks very nice i like the locater bit in the middle to make sure its all in line thats another thing i hadent really thought of.

my biggest problem is althow i now have a workshop im still very limited on tools, this makes it quite hard to make high prosition parts, making one isnt to bad but making 2 of the same i find dificault. having said that im quite proud of what i managed to do in the back garden without even having a workbench or vice. i think i just need to give it a try and see and hopfully build my confidence up, 

thanks for all the ideas everyone


----------



## voyager (29 Apr 2015)

@stuee147 
You need to join AZ to be able to view the complete thread 

On retirement John might be persuaded to build one off items 
http://recumbentrider.co.uk/www.recumbentrider.co.uk/Welcome.html ( his electric tourer project )

regards emma


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2015)

voyager said:


> @stuee147
> You need to join AZ to be able to view the complete thread
> 
> On retirement John might be persuaded to build one off items
> ...


Ere, if he goes and joins AZ we'd never see what he was making. What you doing, putting ideas in his head?


----------



## voyager (29 Apr 2015)

What is wrong with joining both , Some of my other builds are featured in the newsletters of the atomiczombie website , 
The AZ forum is basically an international bike/trike building forum for amateur bike builders . 
There are a few of us on both ..................... and the pedelec forums 

I come , I go, I return .....................................

regards emma


----------



## stuee147 (29 Apr 2015)

lol calm down im already a member on both but when i goto a thread on AZ i always get the first post of the thread then a box at the top with a list of who has posted comments ect and to view the next post in the thread i need to click on the next post before i can read it. maybe im reading it wrong or something but thats the only way i have found to read a thread one post at a time which is anoying espeshely when i have to keep scrolling up and down the page to read the post and then to get the next post. and to be honest i dont think i have ever posted anything on AZ as it just dosent seem as simple to do as on here. i have enough troble posting on here at times trying to get pic ect up. 
like i say it could just be me but i do find AZ confusing.


----------



## stuee147 (29 Apr 2015)

voyager said:


> @stuee147
> You need to join AZ to be able to view the complete thread
> 
> On retirement John might be persuaded to build one off items
> ...



iv just been exploring the link and its very good thanks. i do like the folding design where the rear wheel folds onto the front boom, its funny iv always thought to fold you fold the front onto the back i dont know why iv never thought about it the other way which makes so much more sense than trying to ballance everything on the one rear wheel. 

i always think its funny that you see something like the folding design and it makes such sense and is so simple so why didnt i think of it myself lol


----------



## voyager (29 Apr 2015)

@stuee147 

John and I are only 5 miles apart , so we have some interesting chats and idea bashing sessions on skype , 
His new trike has some very interesting ideas and is using a e-hub motor as a middy drive , twin battery packs , mesh seat and USS . The middy drive will be harnessing the 21 gears available to the rider to assist the pedalling , . and fitted with large hydraulic brakes as it will be used for camping trailer towing as well.


AZ uses external photo hosting eg postimage to keep bandwidth and server space at a minimum .
The difference between being logged correctly is when the " whats new" box changes to "todays posts " then you should be able to view the 20 items per page of the thread .

regards emma


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Apr 2015)

When I was looking for a folding trike I narrowed down to the then unproven HPVelotechnik Gekko and the ICE series.

Both trikes are well designed and I have no doubt safe

However the ICE had the hinge above the fold so (in my mind) a failure would open the hinge

The Gekko had the hinge underneath so would close in case of failure

THAT was the main factor in my choice of trike and I bought the Gekko "at risk" on my experience with the Street machine and riding a Scorpion

Never regretted the choice.....

BUT the downside is that the hinge being underneath it requires maintenance as it gets a lot of road muck


----------



## Sandman-bm (29 Apr 2015)

Those hinges look handy Stuee, but what are they made of ?
If stainless steel then your going to have to use dissimilar metal rods to weld them.
My hinge uses an 8mm ground dowel pin in a reamed hole size and size polished to fit.
As for my fold being simple that's because I am simple  incapable of a complex thought.
BUT and this is a big BUT, the tricky part is where to position the hinge so it folds with all the gubbins ,i.e chain, cables etc still stay in place and that nothing collides when folding.
In my case the hinge is at 45 degrees across the spine but angled back 8 degrees to get the needed clearance,, I should add I built an animated 3D model of the complete trike before slashing into steel to prove it out, so its well worth a bit of thought before cutting.
regards
John


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2015)

voyager said:


> What is wrong with joining both , Some of my other builds are featured in the newsletters of the atomiczombie website ,
> The AZ forum is basically an international bike/trike building forum for amateur bike builders .
> There are a few of us on both ..................... and the pedelec forums
> 
> ...


Never thought we'd be able to draw him away from it, once he got on it.


----------



## voyager (29 Apr 2015)

Welcome to Cycle chat John even Frank the crank is on here ! 

regards emma


----------



## FrankCrank (30 Apr 2015)

...cranky is indeed on here, and delighted to be part of this site ..... and AZ. Doing a months hols here in the UK right now, into my last week. Managed to pick up a few bike component bargains, and been out cycling most days - great weather for this time of year don't you think. Make the most of it as still 100 degrees back home......ouch....


----------



## stuee147 (30 Apr 2015)

@voyager i get the list of todays/latest threads iv never counted but 20 seems about right its when i go onto a thread i find i only get the first inital post of the thread then i have to view each post on the thread one at a time. 
but like i say it could well be me that is doing something wrong im not that great with computers lol



Sandman-bm said:


> Those hinges look handy Stuee, but what are they made of ?
> If stainless steel then your going to have to use dissimilar metal rods to weld them.
> My hinge uses an 8mm ground dowel pin in a reamed hole size and size polished to fit.
> As for my fold being simple that's because I am simple  incapable of a complex thought.
> ...



hi john and welcome 
the hinges are made of steel with a coat of what looks like a powder coat paint i sanded a small bit off to check lol
the angles for folding is something iv been worried about like you say its unlikle all the cables, chain ect would fold and unfold with a simple 90' hinge, unfortunatly i have enough trouble using paint on my computer a 3D modle is way way way out of my skill level. i tend to hand draw everything all to scale and use them to work things out but folding is different i think im going to need to build a scale model. 

oh and emma this is my idea bashing sessions on here 

stuee


----------



## voyager (30 Apr 2015)

@stuee147

*Now you have the EXPERTS on the case , *

......

Frank the Guy who builds his trikes from stainless , 

John the engineer building a middy drive folding e-trike or 3

regards emma


----------



## Sandman-bm (30 Apr 2015)

Me an EXPERT ??????
I know a little about lots of things and a lot about almost nothing 
but I confess as an engineer that when I screw up, its with total precision, just like today bending my seat rails, one bend 180 degrees out .
regards
John


----------



## voyager (28 Jul 2015)

@stuee147 


This might give you a few ideas stuee


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONj_XG7luP4&feature=youtu.be


regards emma


----------



## stuee147 (6 Aug 2015)

thanks emma thats quite a good video and it has given me a few ideas lol

i have been busy iv made mk2 folderble so i can now get in and out the house a bit easier it now takes me 5 min to get my trike in or out where as it used to take 20 to 30 mins each time lol i didnt manage to get any pics as i was doing it but iv got a couple of how it is now .






wheels folded in i used horse box hinges made of 5mm steel plate welded onto the boom arms. 
then iv welded on a bit of 6mm plate on the back of the booms so when the wheels are in position they rest tight on the 6mm plate and get bolted threw








iv used the axles from some old pedals as the bolts that hold the booms into place firstly as they are very strong bolts that should be able to take the strain but also the bolts have a conned area at the end (where the bearings would sit) and so has the bolt and iv drilled the holes in the boom out so they match the coned area and so when the bolts (one on either boom) are tightened the conned area pulls the booms together ensuring its all in alignment








it all seems to work well iv also got hold of a QR balljoint that iv fitted onto one end of the track rod so i can detach it and it folds along the wheel out of the way. 
its made it so much better and easier to get in and out the house. the only problem i have is when the wheels are folded they end up at a bit of a weried angle it all rolls well and works well but i cant just fold the wheels in without holding the frame as it tends to fall over unless i open one side of the boom to help stabalize it.


mk3 is on its way keep an eye out for posts and pics hopefully coming soon hopefully


----------



## paul fellows (6 Aug 2015)

Stuee have you or anyone else considered a trike with:
One wheel at the back for power.
One Wheel at the font, that is not positively steered, but instead is like the front wheel of a bike being ridden 'no hands'.
The brakes for these wheels and gear changers are mounted on a fixed handle bar that is part of he frame.
the seat would be mounted of to the side of the frame on a length of box section, I know this will mean a bit of redesign work for the drive train. But it means that the space in front of the seat is clear.
The third 'outrigger wheel' will be on the end of a beam that fits securely but removable into the box section. this wheel will have direct positive steering by means of handle bar wit the brake for that wheel.

With the outrigger of it would be a bit wider than a normal bent, with it on it would be more stable than a delta. It will be easier to mount than just about any other trike. 

because of what is known as positive castor, the front wheel will have to follow the correct stearing line set by the steered outrigger wheel.


----------



## stuee147 (6 Aug 2015)

@paul fellows im not entirely sure i have what your trying to describe do you mean sort of a 2 wheel recumbent with a 3rd wheel set off to the side of the main 2 and the seat sat off to the side of the main set of wheels ?
i sort of know what you mean about the steering there are a few designs that iv been playing with that use tilt steering normally with a sort of fixed under-seat handlebars that you use to balance your weight rather than steer and similar concepts but due to the lack of work space and professional tools im a bit stuck when it comes to making custom parts, so far both my trikes have been built with a welder an angle grinder and a drill, with a few old hand tools thrown in. but now im in my new place i have a workshop and so hopefully ill have a good workshop kitted out (penny's allowing lol) so keep an eye out for my MK3 which is on its way lol


----------



## paul fellows (6 Aug 2015)

yes on the wheels. no on the steering, the side wheel dose the steering and the front wheel follows the right line because of the caster effect. not by leaning ( sorry about that, i can see how i mislead you).


----------



## stuee147 (6 Aug 2015)

Lol I think it's more I struggle with written words a bit I'm better if I can see something if you know what I mean. 
I think there could be issues with wheel alignment and tyre scrubbing but I could be wrong also if the rear wheel isn't in the centre of the front wheels then it would cause some form of sideways force on a wheel not in the correct alignment how much force iv not got a clue but over time and distance I think it could become a problem. 
There are folk on here with a lot more knowledge and experience than me I'm sure someone will know better if it can be done


----------



## voyager (7 Aug 2015)

Hi Stuee 

where theres a will as they say , looks a good modification to keep you going whilst you start on the mklll 

regards emma


----------



## stuee147 (7 Aug 2015)

Yea I'm getting there slowly but I'm getting there iv had no real problems with the folding mod apart from after 3 weeks of use one of the booms fell off when I had it folded but that was my fault as I'd only put a couple of tack welds on to test but I was to lazy to strip it down and weld it properly but now it is welded up right its all good and iv done about 120 miles on it so far and the hinges and booms are all as they are ment to be.
The MK3 is coming along well iv used the same hinges but this time it's just one bolt that holds both sides together and to help with weight and bulk of the build iv gone for a titanium bolt so it should hold up well. As soon as I have worked out how to get url thingys for the pics I'll start a new thread about MK3.


----------



## paul fellows (15 Aug 2015)

Stuee could you not use something like this chaps leaning mechanism to fold one of your front wheels up above the seat, and the other down below the pedals

.
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3ukGxQN4wk&feature=share&list=FLYKeVd50ejiTDCRNiOZYuuw


----------



## stuee147 (15 Aug 2015)

paul fellows said:


> Stuee could you not use something like this chaps leaning mechanism to fold one of your front wheels up above the seat, and the other down below the pedals



i did think along them lines myself i considered having one wheel fold up and sort of over so it almost sat on top of the opposite wheel and like you suggested having one go up and the other down but it was getting a bit technical with the chain line trying to ensure i had clearance and i wouldn't catch or snag brake and gear cables or the chain. the other problem i came across was stability when folded it would have made the trike quite unstable when folded and i could foresee problems with having to manhandle rather than being able to wheel it around. the other thing i would see as an possible weak spot is if you have a wheel folding up then it would have to be a very substantial hinge and fixing as any slight weakness would pull it apart while in normal use due to the added weight of the rider and the bumps and shakes of normal riding, the folding down would work well as when there is the weight of a rider on it it would be almost impossible for it to fold, due to the weight and force of gravity. thats why the folding booms iv made fold in forwards so if the bolt/hinge fails while im riding the force of motion and the weight will keep it in the ride position and allow me to pull over safely or at least thats the theory, so far iv not had to test it out for real lol

i am also considering doing a lean to steer trike more because i think it looks cool rather than any real practical reasons iv just not found or made a design i like yet lol 
but im always looking for ideas and i do like that video but im not sure how well the steering would workout over time it looks like there would be a fair amount of wheel scrubbing on corners.


----------



## paul fellows (15 Aug 2015)

on that he would get through tiers faster than normal. but it is interesting how simply he did it.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Aug 2015)

paul fellows said:


> on that he would get through tiers faster than normal. but it is interesting how simply he did it.



Tyre wear on trikes is high anyway as they tend to "scrub" when cornering

Providing the "toe in" (lateral alignment) is OK then there shouldn't be too many problems


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Aug 2015)

When I bough the Gekko, the two main factors were thatthe seat remained within the fold, but also the hinge direction

I have no doubt that both the HPVelotechnik and ICE designs and interlocks are safe

The ICE hinge opens at the bottom with the hinge at the top





The HP Velotechnik hinge is slightly offset , but essentially opens at the top






Rationally I thought that the latter would be safer in case of failure as the weight would close the hinge on the Gekko, but open it on the ICE


----------



## stuee147 (16 Aug 2015)

@Cunobelin on the last pic with the blue frame is that an inline skate wheel on the bottom of the seat ?
im guessing its to allowe the seat to slide back during folding rather than it scraping the frame but it looks sort of out of place


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Aug 2015)

stuee147 said:


> @Cunobelin on the last pic with the blue frame is that an inline skate wheel on the bottom of the seat ?
> im guessing its to allowe the seat to slide back during folding rather than it scraping the frame but it looks sort of out of place



It is part of the seat and when it is all folded up, allows the whole package to be rolled along concourses and hotel corridors.. 









This is the latest FXs model which has larger wheels on the outside of the seat


----------



## paul fellows (16 Aug 2015)

neat idea, shame about it folding the wrong way. 
if Stuee's locking fails whilst it is being ridden, the tracking rod will cause the wheels to toe in just a bit, the extra drag will hold the arms in place until he slows down.


----------



## starhawk (17 Aug 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> When I bough the Gekko, the two main factors were thatthe seat remained within the fold, but also the hinge direction
> 
> I have no doubt that both the HPVelotechnik and ICE designs and interlocks are safe
> 
> ...



On which ICE is that hinge? I have an ICE (Trice Q) and it has no real hinge, it uses the suspension to fold the rear wheel downwards under the seat, so the hinge "opens at the top" to use your expression.


----------



## jayjay (17 Aug 2015)

Sprint / Adventure. The fold is in the frame on later models.


----------

